# Acoustic Coffee Covers - Free video guitar lessons "Song of the Week"



## terrydeanmusic (Jan 13, 2013)

[h=2]Angel from Montgomery & Brown Eyed Girl - FREE LESSON - Week 1&2[/h]Angel from Montgomery & Brown Eyed Girl (free acoustic guitar lesson)
January free song of the week 1&2

Acoustic Coffee Covers - Free video guitar lessons "Song of the Week"

Learn how to play your favorite acoustic songs and covers.
Free weekly YouTube video guitar lesson - "Song of the Week"
Check us out . . . guitar mojo for you . . . we're only a click away

Website http://www.acousticcoffeecovers.com
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/AcousticCoffeeCovers


----------

